

America's Smartest Cities—From First to Worst [The Daily Beast] - ricaurte
http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-and-stories/2009-10-04/americas-smartest-cities---from-first-to-worst/

======
icey
This would be __way __better if it was available in a list of some kind. There
is no way I'm going to click through 56 pages to read their list.

